# Force Reset of Passwords?



## SushiNomster (May 21, 2016)

So looks like FA is going to be forcing PW reset.... Well there goes my accounts, I used old emails I can no longer get into now. :"D

I'm sure I won't be the only one with this same issues. So there goes a flood of lost accounts once the site is out of Read-Only.

Any word on what will happen once the passwords are forced to change and you can't get back on? I'm not even sure if I remember what emails I used with what accounts because I have never had to do a reset since I remembered my passwords to my accounts.


----------



## ZX6R (May 21, 2016)

They're setting up an email for people like you. Just wait and they'll announce it and you can go get it figured out.


----------



## Keiava (May 21, 2016)

SushiNomster said:


> So looks like FA is going to be forcing PW reset.... Well there goes my accounts, I used old emails I can no longer get into now. :"D
> 
> I'm sure I won't be the only one with this same issues. So there goes a flood of lost accounts once the site is out of Read-Only.
> 
> Any word on what will happen once the passwords are forced to change and you can't get back on? I'm not even sure if I remember what emails I used with what accounts because I have never had to do a reset since I remembered my passwords to my accounts.


Sushi!!! 

On a complete other note, I'm with you on this XD totally don't remember if I ever changed my email


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 21, 2016)

SushiNomster said:


> So looks like FA is going to be forcing PW reset.... Well there goes my accounts, I used old emails I can no longer get into now. :"D
> 
> I'm sure I won't be the only one with this same issues. So there goes a flood of lost accounts once the site is out of Read-Only.
> 
> Any word on what will happen once the passwords are forced to change and you can't get back on? I'm not even sure if I remember what emails I used with what accounts because I have never had to do a reset since I remembered my passwords to my accounts.



First off....... Your avatar is cute as shit. Just saying xD

Second! you can actually e-mail the admins and explain your situation. They can actually update your email.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 21, 2016)

Keiava said:


> Sushi!!!
> 
> On a complete other note, I'm with you on this XD totally don't remember if I ever changed my email



Mygodwhatiswiththeseadorableavatarswhatisthisidonteven


----------



## SushiNomster (May 21, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> First off....... Your avatar is cute as shit. Just saying xD
> 
> Second! you can actually e-mail the admins and explain your situation. They can actually update your email.


Yea I just don't want to have to make a shit ton of emails to update to because I have old accounts I like to keep up as archives for past purchases/Notes on file. @o@ 

Also thank you~


----------



## SushiNomster (May 21, 2016)

Keiava said:


> Sushi!!!
> 
> On a complete other note, I'm with you on this XD totally don't remember if I ever changed my email


Om nom nom~ :3 

Yea I feel a ton of people are going to lose their accounts now. Like at least give the option to reset, then if people don't reset it's on them.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 21, 2016)

SushiNomster said:


> Yea I just don't want to have to make a shit ton of emails to update to because I have old accounts I like to keep up as archives for past purchases/Notes on file. @o@
> 
> Also thank you~



Make another fake email then, just remember to write it and the PW down 

Also if I may ask hun! whats your FA? I 'd love to see your work ^^


----------



## Keiava (May 21, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Make another fake email then, just remember to write it and the PW down
> 
> Also if I may ask hun! whats your FA? I 'd love to see your work ^^


She is SushiNomster, she's a cute Japanese Bobtail with secrets


----------



## SushiNomster (May 21, 2016)

I'm the same on main FA, SushiNomster 
My thing is how will they know I'm the owner to the accounts? I mean then anyone can just claim that account is theirs, you know?


----------



## Keiava (May 21, 2016)

SushiNomster said:


> Om nom nom~ :3
> 
> Yea I feel a ton of people are going to lose their accounts now. Like at least give the option to reset, then if people don't reset it's on them.


*Gasp* haha those tongues thoougghh

Like I made my account years ago, but only recently became active. I know I changed a lot of info, just idk about the email XD
I don't wanna lose all the people I'm watching (not to mention waiting on coms)


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 21, 2016)

Keiava said:


> She is SushiNomster, she's a cute Japanese Bobtail with secrets



Kei whats yours too? I wanna watch you both when it comes back online. I like your art already hehe

Also Sushi, I am sure they have ways ^^


----------



## TheKC (May 21, 2016)

SushiNomster said:


> I'm the same on main FA, SushiNomster
> My thing is how will they know I'm the owner to the accounts? I mean then anyone can just claim that account is theirs, you know?


Maybe you can talk about some of the recent PMs you got as proof. That would be something no one had seen. 

I'll have to look up your account when the site is back up, your avatar is cute. X3


----------



## Keiava (May 21, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Kei whats yours too? I wanna watch you both when it comes back online. I like your art already hehe
> 
> Also Sushi, I am sure they have ways ^^


I'm Keiava, but I don't art. I just use my account to hold commissions I get of my fursona


----------



## SushiNomster (May 21, 2016)

Keiava said:


> *Gasp* haha those tongues thoougghh
> 
> Like I made my account years ago, but only recently became active. I know I changed a lot of info, just idk about the email XD
> I don't wanna lose all the people I'm watching (not to mention waiting on coms)


That's what I'm saying too! I mean some people I know have been on FA for a loooooooong time and used school emails to signup. Once you graduate, you no longer have access to those email accounts after usually 6 months. 

Yesh all teh tongues X3


----------



## Keiava (May 21, 2016)

SushiNomster said:


> That's what I'm saying too! I mean some people I know have been on FA for a loooooooong time and used school emails to signup. Once you graduate, you no longer have access to those email accounts after usually 6 months.
> 
> Yesh all teh tongues X3


If it's anything I remember about Sushi is tongues, tentacles, and a blue butt star xD

I still have access to my college email, but I created it with something else I believe.... IDK


----------



## SushiNomster (May 21, 2016)

TheKC said:


> Maybe you can talk about some of the recent PMs you got as proof. That would be something no one had seen.
> 
> I'll have to look up your account when the site is back up, your avatar is cute. X3


@o@ I'm not even sure what my last notes were on them. I mean I remember the current (soon to be old after the force reset) password so hopefully they can go by that.

teaparties on FA made it for me >w<


----------



## GamerFox (May 21, 2016)

Where have the staff been today? No updates or anything.


----------



## Smuzzle (May 21, 2016)

SushiNomster said:


> @o@ I'm not even sure what my last notes were on them. I mean I remember the current (soon to be old after the force reset) password so hopefully they can go by that.
> 
> teaparties on FA made it for me >w<



I would think they would have it where you just confirm your current login information and then you can verify your email/update it and reset your password or something similar.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 22, 2016)

SushiNomster said:


> Yea I feel a ton of people are going to lose their accounts now. Like at least give the option to reset, then if people don't reset it's on them.


We understand why you feel this way, but unfortunately, this isn't possible. Passwords have to be reset because tech is changing how passwords are encrypted/stored in the database. 

Let's say (obviously this isn't the case, but it's easier to illustrate things this way) that passwords were encrypted in the database by taking the next letter in the alphabet. So if your password was "PASSWORD", it'd be stored as "QBTTXPSE" in the database. Well, obviously this isn't very secure, so changing to a less obvious encryption algorithm, we're instead shifting to (again, stressing that these are in no way how passwords are encrypted in the actual database!) using the next key on the right of the actual key used. So "PASSWORD" instead gets stored as "ÅSDDEPTF" (if you're basing it off a Swedish keyboard, which I am, because that's what I'm typing on). 

When you're logging in, the site doesn't actually check if your password matches what's in the database, it runs what you wrote in the password field through the encryption algorithm and checks THAT against what's int he database. So if your password isn't reset, you'll type in "PASSWORD", and the server will turn that into "ÅSDDEPTF" and see that that's not the same as "QBTTXPSE", so it'll tell you "wrong password" even though from your end, what you put in is the exact same password you've been using all along. 

Computers are kind of stupid that way, I'm afraid. So yeah, no way to avoid resetting all passwords. We'll be posting instructions for reclaiming accounts when we get to that point, not to worry. (Though this should serve as a reminder to ALWAYS make sure your contact info is up to date on your online accounts! You never know when you might need it!) And never use "password" as your password for anything but illustration/demonstration purposes.


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 22, 2016)

ZX6R said:


> They're setting up an email for people like you. Just wait and they'll announce it and you can go get it figured out.



Wait so are they setting up something for people that don't remember the email I used when signing up on FA? O:
Because that is my problem I can't remember what email I used for my account..
And I really don't want to lose my account. :/


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> First off....... Your avatar is cute as shit. Just saying xD
> 
> Second! you can actually e-mail the admins and explain your situation. They can actually update your email.



I'm having the same issue with I can't remember what email I used when signing up on FA :/
I emailed accounts@furaffinity.net haven't heard anything back..
I hope I didn't lose my account forever.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

HypnoticBella said:


> I'm having the same issue with I can't remember what email I used when signing up on FA :/
> I emailed accounts@furaffinity.net haven't heard anything back..
> I hope I didn't lose my account forever.



I am helping people with the same issues atm, the admins are insanely overworked atm most likely


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> I am helping people with the same issues atm, the admins are insanely overworked atm most likely



I kinda figured they are, and that is so kind of you to be helping people with this issue.
Do you believe the whole forgotten email is fixable in retrieving back our accounts? Just wondering


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 22, 2016)

@Elohiim_Koshiiri Please help me.  I want more than anything to be back on my FA account.  None of the two emails I used for it work with the password recovery tool.  My username is: Gushousekai195


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 22, 2016)

HypnoticBella said:


> I kinda figured they are, and that is so kind of you to be helping people with this issue.
> Do you believe the whole forgotten email is fixable in retrieving back our accounts? Just wondering



Also forgot to say my username is HypnoticBella


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

HypnoticBella said:


> I kinda figured they are, and that is so kind of you to be helping people with this issue.
> Do you believe the whole forgotten email is fixable in retrieving back our accounts? Just wondering



Of course it's fixable, it's just verifying you are who you are and putting up a new email o3o They have to do it on their side tho.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

Gushousekai195 said:


> @Elohiim_Koshiiri Please help me.  I want more than anything to be back on my FA account.  None of the two emails I used for it work with the password recovery tool.  My username is: Gushousekai195



I am sorry bud but I can't send out anymore support tickets, they are inundated with them. Keep calm and relax, things ill get less hectik in a few days or so


----------



## Z01Y0NYA (May 22, 2016)

Thousands of people including me has lost there account until further notice






tbh FA is gonna take like 12 days or more to get them off the hook with all those password reset emails -_-


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Of course it's fixable, it's just verifying you are who you are and putting up a new email o3o They have to do it on their side tho.



Yeah I was hearing about they were going to set up this thing to be able to update a new email for your current account or something so you can log into it.
I was just extremely worried because I don't remember the email I used to sign up with my account HypnoticBella. ;w; and I kinda figured if you don't know the email your account is gone.. Thank you so much for calming us in a way x3 and I hope something is figured out soon, and I hope they let us know when something like this is available.


----------



## nerdbat (May 22, 2016)

In all honesty, idea of mass force resetting without any kind of warning is retarded. FA staff could at least make some anouncement, like "we're gonna reset crap soon, better check your settings to not get yourself into trouble!" - not the best option, since people who are far away from the site as of now still get screwed, but that's at least something, I guess.

Not trying to build any drama, just saying that staff kinda screwed up on that one.


----------



## Rabiradis (May 22, 2016)

Same things happens... Used one-time email service to sign up.
Now I registered a new email and write sorrowful letter to a staff. I hope that they can reanimate my account.

Errr... And  also I remember sweet old days in the internets, when you don't need to give to an email service provider your phone number, zip code, SSN, street address, shoe size and DNA sample for registering temporary-but-not-so-temporary email.
So i want to give my loud long strong "go freak youself!" shout to google, aol, microsoft, yahoo and other "big friendly dontbeevil " major league guys.


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 22, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> In all honesty, idea of mass force resetting without any kind of warning is retarded. FA staff could at least make some anouncement, like "we're gonna reset crap soon, better check your settings to not get yourself into trouble!" - not the best option, since people who are far away from the site as of now still get screwed, but that's at least something, I guess.
> 
> Not trying to build any drama, just saying that staff kinda screwed up on that one.



I do agree with this if they had I don't think we all be having this issue.
Like say "Be sure to write down your current password, email, user ect"
Because now I don't remember my email and anyone that doesn't will be locked out of their account till further notice.
BUT good new is I've been hearing around you will have the chance to have new email address updated to your account so you can log in.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 23, 2016)

We have multiple staff members responding to emails as fast as they can. It's still going to take a while, most likely, since there's a _lot_ of requests to wade through, but they'll be doing their best to get you verified and everything straightened out so you can get back into your account.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 23, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> We have multiple staff members responding to emails as fast as they can. It's still going to take a while, most likely, since there's a _lot_ of requests to wade through, but they'll be doing their best to get you verified and everything straightened out so you can get back into your account.




You see dis woman? You all need to appreciates what she do for us. >:c


----------



## HypnoticBella (May 23, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> We have multiple staff members responding to emails as fast as they can. It's still going to take a while, most likely, since there's a _lot_ of requests to wade through, but they'll be doing their best to get you verified and everything straightened out so you can get back into your account.



Thank you all for doing your best to responding to us and helping us all I bet its really hard and stressful! o: Btw what email should we be sending to if were having the whole forgotten email issue I'm just making sure?

AGAIN thank you and yes we all do need to be patient!!


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 23, 2016)

HypnoticBella said:


> Btw what email should we be sending to if were having the whole forgotten email issue I'm just making sure?


If you are having issues resetting your password using the password recovery tool you can email us at accounts[at]furaffinity.net for assistance. *When emailing PLEASE be sure to include your Fur Affinity username.*


----------



## Rabiradis (May 23, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> We have multiple staff members responding to emails as fast as they can. It's still going to take a while, most likely, since there's a _lot_ of requests to wade through, but they'll be doing their best to get you verified and everything straightened out so you can get back into your account.


Obviously and acceptable. I am pretty sure you all doing your best to solve that issue.

But can you give little additional info?
How about waiting time? I mean, its about serval hour or serval weeks?


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 23, 2016)

Rabiradis said:


> But can you give little additional info?
> How about waiting time? I mean, its about serval hour or serval weeks?


I couldn't really give a useful estimate at this time - I'm not one of the staff members working on account recovery, and it's so soon after we opened up that wait times will depend a _lot_ on when exactly your request came in. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734564092602638337


----------



## Rabiradis (May 23, 2016)

Still, thanks a lot. I used to be a tech drone and support team staff in different projects and can imagine that hellish hot fun that you have now.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 23, 2016)

To cut down on (and properly direct) questions regarding this issue, I am going to lock this thread.

Please go to:  [UPDATED] Passwords Have Been Reset -- Fender's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (if you haven't already)


----------

